# Oracle DBA job wanted



## shahzad (Mar 27, 2011)

Dear all
i am planning to move to Australia may be in July this year. i have done MBA and have Administration experience. I did Oracle Certified Professional (OCP) in DBA 8i and 10g. But could not find job in this field so i don't have much experience other than just apprenticeship for 3 months. Now i am wonder will i get some job for Database Administration in Any where in Australia? Will local Employers will consider OCP Certification enough to satisfied them about my knowledge in this field? please advise me accordingly. 

Regards

Shahzad


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Local employers may find you overqualified and you might struggle to find work at the beginning. Sydney and Melbourne have lots of jobs that would suit your needs but it might take time to find someone who will decide to hire you due to lack of local experience and the fact that you will seem overqualified to them.


----------



## shahzad (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanx for ur reply.

Lets see what happens.


----------

